# Fin Rot???



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all,

So, I noticed this on several of my little serpaes. 







I apologize if it's hard to see. The first pic shows it best (just top left of center). I initially thought it may be just their fins growing back. I read that they are fin nippers and when at the LFS, they are usually overstocked, so they get a little more nipping action than usual. After being in my tank for a little while, I noticed their fins starting to regenerate and fill out more. Now, several of them are white around the edges and I'm afraid it may be fin rot. :'( IF so, why did it take so long to set in. I notice them nip at each other from time to time, but nothing ferocious. I checked the water:

0ppm ammonia, nitrate, nitrite
pH was 7.0, or maybe just slightly under that, but nothing drastic. 

When I did the first water change this past weekend, the tank water was approx. 79F~80F and each bucket of water I added I measured 79F (cheap food thermometers work great for that purpose). They don't seem to be acting any differently, and I can't tell if the base of their fins are inflamed since they're already a reddish color. 

I'm probably overreacting, but I really don't want anything bad to happen this early on. Help??? *Conf*

Thanks,

~Sam


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They look fine to me. I can't see much in the photo, to be honest, but it looks like a little white edging on the fins - normal. If there's something more, the camera didn't communicate it.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

No, that's about it. Like I said, I'm probably overreacting. It's just something I've never really seen before and got a little worried. Thanks.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You can keep an eye on it. Once fish are out of the crowded conditions in the stores, fin rot is only a problem in very polluted tanks. After you have had your fish for a month, it's something you should never see, and if you do, you should simply change water or deal with overcrowding.
White edging on the dorsal and anal of a serpae is normal colouration. It's the caudal (tail) that could get a milky look if it's chewed up, but that clears with good water.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks. That puts me at ease.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree, seems to be regrowth from the crowded situation. They may still nip but its normal to an extent. I am a bit worried that your tank isnt cycled though so be sure to keep a very close eye on your parameters.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks. Could there be an ate/ite spike without a preceding ammonia spike?


----------

